# Alexa is now on my iPhone



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just updated the Amazon app on my iPhone and discovered that I can now talk to alexa on my phone! Can't wait to use it in the car tomorrow morning! 

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/780336/amazon-echo-update-alexa-iphone-app


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome, I've been asking for this since the beginning!

Betsy


----------

